# Need Hair Extensions Supplier



## Michelle (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi 

I am looking to starting my own business supplying hair extensions and acc.The internet is full of whoesalers in china.Does anyone recommend a wholesaler in china with excellent quality hair.

Thanks


----------

